# Pump In Style parts confusion



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Greetings all!

With my first baby, I wasn't prepared to do anything but breastfeed. But he was born with a mouth deformity that required surgery, so for his first few days of life I needed to pump. At that time, I rented a Medela Symphony. A few months later, I borrowed a Pump In Style for a few days. At that time, I was able to use my Symphony parts kit, by simply cutting the adapter off the end of the tubing, effectively turning it into Pump In Style tubing.

Now I have a different used Pump In Style. I got it over a year ago, and at that time I gave it to my SIL. I am not sure if she used it at all, as she quickly gave up nursing. There are parts stuck in the compartments, but I don't know if they are the ones she bought or the ones that originally came with it. So now I want to get the parts I need to have this pump ready to use in case of similar emergency with the next baby.

I see online that there are different tubes for the older and newer PIS machines. But I am not sure which I have, though it seems pretty old. The tubing that is in there seems to fit well. On one end is the yellow plastic adapter that has a triangular look to it if you look at it dead on. The other end has a clear adapter. I can see online that some of them have straight tubing at the clear end. And some have a yellow smaller adapter at that end. I don't see any online that look like my clear adapter end exactly, but it looks similar to the little yellow adapter end. My clear adapter end appears to fit nicely into the back of the connector thingie where you are supposed to stick it in.

That is where the confusion is to me.... If the difference between the 2 sets of tubing is just in the clear end, then wouldn't it depend more on the generation of connector, not pump? Is there a difference between the ends that go into the pump?

If all the tubing ends that go into the connectors work, then don't I only need to worry about the end that connects to the pump?


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Okie, now I have gotten myself even more confused...

Found these 2 pics of part kits on amazon:

this one says original

http://www.amazon.com/Medela-Replacement-Parts-Original-PISKITO-XL/dp/B0021KV8RG/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&qid=1290436803&sr=8-36

this one says advanced

http://www.amazon.com/Medela-Replacement-Parts-Advanced-PISKITA-LG/dp/B002181D5U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1290436824&sr=8-2

The advanced best resembles the tubing I currently have that seems to fit. It has those triangular ends, in addition to the smaller adapter ends. My tubing has smaller adapters that are clear, but otherwise seems the same size and shape as the advanced tubing in the pic.

I am thinking if I order the advanced parts kit and find it doesn't work right, I can cut off the triangular ends and it will be the same as the original tubing. Is that correct?


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't have an answer to your specific question, but I found this website extremely helpful with sorting out different medela stuff.

http://www.babytalkstore.com/Medela-Breast-Pump-Replacement-Parts_c_22.html

I can tell you from looking at other things that they sometimes change the color - pale yellow, darker yellow or clear, so I think you might be safe to go by what the end looks like and not what color it it.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

From looking at the websiste, the horn-ends look identical, so I think you are right and you only need to worry about the pump end.


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

When I bought replacement parts, the person at the store said the store only sold one kind of tubing and you either cut the end off one end (as I did) or leave it as is. It was very clear what to do once I got the tubin in front of the pump.
Have you tried calling medela?
Hope this helps!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, Ellien. It is very comforting that your logic matches mine.

SFC, it sounds like that would be the newer tubing that the store was selling. It looks like the main difference between the old and new is that the old one has a plain tube end, and it is easy enough to cut off the end to achieve that. That is probably what I did when I used that Symphony tubing on the PIS I borrowed.


----------

